# Someone make me this GIF please...



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

It's right at the end of this clip,

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QndGqSbwojs

Rampage doing the Chuck impression at 6:47 to the end please much reps.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Anyone????


----------

